# General "Vaper's OCD" or MUST DO's...Am I insane?



## Jp1905 (18/5/17)

Hi all,

Interested to know about all the fellow vapers OCD or odd habits with their vape gear.

I, for instance, cant stand a SS RTA with any other colour o-rings other than the clear ones...

I cant fill up my RTA or drip without wiping down the tank or dripper with vaper towel,even if its clean.

Hate the fact that both my Troll RTA and Goon have their name/logo facing in a odd direction, not to the front or the back of the mod.

Lets not even mention overhang or gaps...

Am I totally insane or just full of sh...?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 3


----------



## Hardtail1969 (18/5/17)

INSANE. 

Sent from my SM-A700FD using Tapatalk


----------



## Jp1905 (18/5/17)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevie g (18/5/17)

+1 Insane


----------



## stevie g (18/5/17)

You should have done a poll


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/5/17)

Hahaha this guy sounds like me... those coil spaces should be equal man!!! Yeah i hate dirty mods. Dont wana vape on 90.1 but 90.0... and much more!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/5/17)

Well, I HATE when my coils are out of alignment, skew, not level etc. Looking down the driptip dripping, and the gaps between the coils and posts aren't even.... Rrr
And the logo thing! Ah man, I hate that. 
Also, when I do the little heat-up blow, vapours must exit my atty perpendicular to my line of sight, no other way. I'll hold my mod all weird, but those vapours must go the right way. 
overhang, nah. Don't mind it



Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## stevie g (18/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Well, I HATE when my coils are out of alignment, skew, not level etc. Looking down the driptip dripping, and the gaps between the coils and posts aren't even.... Rrr
> And the logo thing! Ah man, I hate that.
> Also, when I do the little heat-up blow, vapours must exit my atty perpendicular to my line of sight, no other way. I'll hold my mod all weird, but those vapours must go the right way.
> overhang, nah. Don't mind it
> ...


these are valid concerns! :-?


----------



## Ruan0.30 (18/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Well, I HATE when my coils are out of alignment, skew, not level etc. Looking down the driptip dripping, and the gaps between the coils and posts aren't even.... Rrr
> And the logo thing! Ah man, I hate that.
> Also, when I do the little heat-up blow, vapours must exit my atty perpendicular to my line of sight, no other way. I'll hold my mod all weird, but those vapours must go the right way.
> overhang, nah. Don't mind it
> ...


Jy moan teveel... maak vir my juice toe!! Asb

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## stevie g (18/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Well, I HATE when my coils are out of alignment, skew, not level etc. Looking down the driptip dripping, and the gaps between the coils and posts aren't even.... Rrr
> And the logo thing! Ah man, I hate that.
> Also, when I do the little heat-up blow, vapours must exit my atty perpendicular to my line of sight, no other way. I'll hold my mod all weird, but those vapours must go the right way.
> overhang, nah. Don't mind it
> ...


these are valid concerns!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (18/5/17)

Man, I have such a bucket list of vape things that I still need to get/do/have:

OCD
Spinner
Throat hit
Peppery nic
Career in IT
Gaming & tech fetish
Harsh juice
Break a glass tank
Strip a grub screw
Throw a clone into the rubbish
Have vapemail from overseas not arrive
Join a closed FB group
Participate in a group buy
Rewrap a battery
Post a hand check or vape mail selfie

The list goes on and on. This will take me years. Although tbh I did have a bit of OCD when I was younger. When I walked on a pavement, I'd step on every second crack. But it became such a frigging drag I just gave it up after a while. Who can be arsed with k@k like that?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Jp1905 (18/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Well, I HATE when my coils are out of alignment, skew, not level etc. Looking down the driptip dripping, and the gaps between the coils and posts aren't even.... Rrr
> And the logo thing! Ah man, I hate that.
> Also, when I do the little heat-up blow, vapours must exit my atty perpendicular to my line of sight, no other way. I'll hold my mod all weird, but those vapours must go the right way.
> overhang, nah. Don't mind it
> ...



Exactly! And the coil gaps through the driptip!I rebuilt my goon twice in 1 hour because of that!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bear_Vapes (18/5/17)

Lol i cant vape on ceratin numbers like 34w i change from 30w to 35w or 40w never in between. I also wipe the mod everytime i pick it up. And recently i cant stop wiping the airflow even if its clean

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (18/5/17)

One more!

Polished Copper. 
Man when I pick up my copper mods/attys and they have patina
Must make shiny!

Great, now I have the crab song from Moana in my head. 

So Shiney, like a treasure from a sunken pirate ship, your'e so Shiney.....


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## The_Ice (19/5/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Well, I HATE when my coils are out of alignment, skew, not level etc. Looking down the driptip dripping, and the gaps between the coils and posts aren't even.... Rrr
> And the logo thing! Ah man, I hate that.
> Also, when I do the little heat-up blow, vapours must exit my atty perpendicular to my line of sight, no other way. I'll hold my mod all weird, but those vapours must go the right way.
> overhang, nah. Don't mind it
> ...


Haha, I also will turn my mod at all sorts of weird angles to get a perpendicular purge angle

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (19/5/17)

That logo on the RTA cap.... It ticks me every time I look at it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LynkedZA (19/5/17)

Insane

Sent from my LG-H840 using Tapatalk


----------

